# FS: Misc. SW equip-MP40,Turbo-Twist x12 36w,Radion Gen 1



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi All

Stuff for sale
----------------------
MP40 WES *!SOLD!*
----------------------
Turbo-Twist x 12 36w *!SOLD!*
With replacement bulb
Corallife turbo-twist

-----------------------
Radion Gen 1 *!SOLD!*
----------------------
********************
WXM Module *!SOLD!*
********************
----------------------

Stuff I'm looking for
----------------------
Media basket for my 14g biocube
http://www.shop.mediabaskets.com/Bio...ket-BC14MR.htm

Please let me know
Thx
Rafal
778 882 3576


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Up we go. ..


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Pm send😃😃😃😃


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Bump it up


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Up we go once again


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

RADION light pending


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

pm sent...check mail


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Replied to pm


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Added a wxm module to the sale


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Mp40 sold!

Turbotwist price drop* $100*


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Wxm sold!!!


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Radion SOLD


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Turbo-Twist SOLD


----------

